# For those who want to use Dropbox on their Fire...



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't like how hard it is to transfer files to your fire from your phone or computer?  The amazon cloud drive just isn't working to its full potential yet.  Dropbox.com is a cloud drive solution that I did get work on the fire.  You get 2 gigs free, thats good enough to move pictures and word files around.  You will have to sideload the app onto your fire.  The apk file can be downloaded from dropbox.com.  they also have install files for Mac and Pc.  Using this I was able to Transfered about 30 photos from my phone to my fire wirelessly.

www.dropbox.com


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I'be used Dropbox on my Doom and to have access to Word documents on both home and work computers and have been very happy with it.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

This is the first ive heard of dropbox.  I installed it and expect if will come in handy!  No more emailing files to myself.  Thank you!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Shadin.  I am going to give Dropbox a try, so I can keep all my electronics up to date.  I love to knit and sometimes need to consult a pattern and now it will be available on all my devices.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I use Dropbox all the time to sync files between my various devices.

It's also useful for an off-site backup for critical files.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Np hopefully at some point Amazons cloud works like dropbox


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am appalled that the Fire doesn't integrate with ANY of the Amazon Cloud. Methinks one department wasn't traveling down the hall. I had to make a bookmarks for it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## plwebb (Nov 18, 2011)

I love Dropbox   I've been using it for over a year and have 5gb now. I started sideloading a couple days ago and just got Dropbox on my Fire today. Happy, happy


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not finding DropBox in the Amazon App store!!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> I am not finding DropBox in the Amazon App store!!


It's not in the Amazon App Store. You'll have to make sure your Fire is set to accept apps from unknown sources, then download the app from Dropbox's website. I did it earlier today and it works flawlessly. I've been been using Dropbox for months and love it. Can't wait till Amazon's Cloud works as easily.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Collette, I downloaded the dropbox.apk file, and I have Easy Installer on my Fire, but I don;t know where to copy the dropbox.apk file so that Easy Installer will find it 

Can you help? (pretty please)


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> Collette, I downloaded the dropbox.apk file, and I have Easy Installer on my Fire, but I don;t know where to copy the dropbox.apk file so that Easy Installer will find it
> 
> Can you help? (pretty please)


Think you can put it anywhere and easy installer will find it. Easy.installer scans the memory to find any apk it can install. Try putting in the download folder. If easy doesn't perform a scan on start up, go into settings and clear the cache. Than close easy installer and restart it.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> Collette, I downloaded the dropbox.apk file, and I have Easy Installer on my Fire, but I don;t know where to copy the dropbox.apk file so that Easy Installer will find it
> 
> Can you help? (pretty please)


Lisa, when I put Easy Installer on my Fire it found Dropbox-I didn't take any extra steps. Hope you get it to work! Did you download the apk file from Dropbox's website? That's how I did it-went to the website on my Fire and downloaded it. Then when I opened Easy Installer, it was there and there was an "install" button.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

That's exactly what I did but Easy Installer didn't find it.  Even after I cleared the cache so it would search again. I tried putting the file in the download folder, and in the root directory. Easy Installer didn't find the file either time. I can try again. Not sure what else to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> That's exactly what I did but Easy Installer didn't find it. Even after I cleared the cache so it would search again. I tried putting the file in the download folder, and in the root directory. Easy Installer didn't find the file either time. I can try again. Not sure what else to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I'm not more help. Did you sideload the apk file from to your Fire? I didn't-just downloaded directly from dropbox.com from web browser on Fire. Hopefullly someone more tech savvy than me will come along and offer some help.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisa M. said:


> That's exactly what I did but Easy Installer didn't find it. Even after I cleared the cache so it would search again. I tried putting the file in the download folder, and in the root directory. Easy Installer didn't find the file either time. I can try again. Not sure what else to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you update your settings to allow installation from 'Unknown Sources' (oooo, scary!)


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I got it!!! I don't think I did anything different but it's on and it works!! Thank you all, I wasn't going to try again but your posts made me think I should give it another go!!  So happy!!!!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

How does this work for music files? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> I got it!!! I don't think I did anything different but it's on and it works!! Thank you all, I wasn't going to try again but your posts made me think I should give it another go!! So happy!!!!


Yay! Glad you got it to work.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

raccemup said:


> How does this work for music files? Thanks for the info!


Should work fine but you only get 2 gigs free. Amazon does have a mp3 uploader so up can upload music from your computer to amazons cloud drive. Than you would be able to play then with amazon cloud player.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

raccemup said:


> How does this work for music files? Thanks for the info!


I haven't used it for music files, but it works great for documents and photos, imho.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Shadin said:


> Should work fine but you only get 2 gigs free. Amazon does have a mp3 uploader so up can upload music from your computer to amazons cloud drive. Than you would be able to play then with amazon cloud player.


Yes, i was just thinking it would be easier to have 1 cloud drive for everything vs. Docs, etc. In one place and having to upload music separately to amazon's s cloud.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

This question is so basic I hesitate to ask, that said....  When you create an account on dropbox do you use your regular email account info - for instance, I'd fill in my hotmail addy and password? I probably tend to be too literal, but for whatever reason, the wording on dropbox's instructions have me wondering.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

OK I'm not a Geek..BUT when I set my FIRE to accept files from unknown sources then use my FIRE go onto the web and try to download Dropbox the FIRE says it can not find that file in the Darn AMAZON APP STORE 

I was NOT inthe amazon app store I was on the web 

HELP..... PL#EASE

Bob g


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

You have to download the apk file to your computer.  Than hook fire to computer with Micro usb cord. Copy the file onto you fire, like you would for a usb drive.  than use easy installer to install the app.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

How does dropbox compare to Box.net.  I have that installed and it gives me access to my mp3's, word docs. and pics.

Also where can I find the dropbox file.  I can't seem to find it by searching, do you have to become a member of dropbox to get it.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Bob327 said:


> OK I'm not a Geek..BUT when I set my FIRE to accept files from unknown sources then use my FIRE go onto the web and try to download Dropbox the FIRE says it can not find that file in the Darn AMAZON APP STORE
> 
> I was NOT inthe amazon app store I was on the web
> 
> ...


I already have a dropbox account. I went to dropbox.com on Fire browser and signed in. Then navigated to the mobile app page on dropbox.com and dl the android app straight to Fire from dropbox's site on Fire web browser. I did use easy installer to install. Took maybe 30 seconds. Not sure, but I think you might have to be signed in to your db account? Sorry I don't have better instructions. Just know it worked for me.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

ellesu said:


> This question is so basic I hesitate to ask, that said.... When you create an account on dropbox do you use your regular email account info - for instance, I'd fill in my hotmail addy and password? I probably tend to be too literal, but for whatever reason, the wording on dropbox's instructions have me wondering.


I used my gmail addy, but chose a different password when I created my db account.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Carol Collett said:


> I used my gmail addy, but chose a different password when I created my db account.


Perfect! Thank you! The password was what I was confused about.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Perfect! Thank you! The password was what I was confused about.


Yay! Glad I could help.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Can someone help me get the dropbox.apk installed.

I downloaded it from my desktop and put in via USB into the fire.

The Easy Installer can't find it.  I then tried to go to the Fire Browser and that doesn't let me see the same Dropbox.com menu options and choices that I see on my desktop.  It just takes me to the folder page that has Photos, Public folders and a getting started PDF.  How to get my Fire Browser to find the file and download it from my fire.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

One of the things that comes in handy is using Dropbox with an app called KeePass, which is an app to keep track of passwords and such. I put the KeePass database file in my Dropbox and have access to all of my passwords on all my devices (tablet, phone, computer). They have apps for many different platforms (android, blackberry, PC, Mac...). I just open KeePass by opening Dropbox first, then clicking on the database file. If there is an update on my PC, it downlaods it before opening, and uploads any changes as soon as I save. It makes it really handy to have all my passwords available on all my devices.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got Dropbox installed this morning on my Fire.  Wow, I'm going to find this very useful.
Here is the process I used in finally getting it loaded as an App on my Fire.

1. Register with Dropbox on your computer.  Start loading documents to it.
2. Get the dropbox.apk using your computer
3. Save it to the Public folder in your dropbox on your computer
4. Bring up the dropbox site using the Browser on Fire
5. I sent myself an email from Fire's email ap with the dropbox.apk enclosed
6. Easy Installer then found it and installed it on my Fire.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shadin said:


> You have to download the apk file to your computer. Than hook fire to computer with Micro usb cord. Copy the file onto you fire, like you would for a usb drive. than use easy installer to install the app.


well that makes sense...now I have to goto best buy and buy a Micro usb cord...

I assume that I do not have to have Easy Installer on my computer just on the fire...

Oh my gosh 
l'll get this fire doing what I want it to do and How I want it to do it somehow...

Bob G


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep easy installer just needs to be on the, download from amazons app store.  If you have a regualer kindle that usb cord works fine with the fire. also all androis pjones come with same style of cord.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As an existing dropbox user, I think I just navigated to the Dropbox page on my Fire, logged in, went to their android app page, and then clicked on the "download" button for the android app and it downloaded. Then, go to notifications (tap the top of the Fire) and find the downloaded notification, tap it and install. I think....

The keys are to have an existing account and then go to the page on their site with the dropbox app.

Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As an existing dropbox user, I think I just navigated to the Dropbox page on my Fire, logged in, went to their android app page, and then clicked on the "download" button for the android app and it downloaded. Then, go to notifications (tap the top of the Fire) and find the downloaded notification, tap it and install. I think....
> 
> The keys are to have an existing account and then go to the page on their site with the dropbox app.
> 
> Betsy


What Betsy said.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> well that makes sense...now I have to goto best buy and buy a Micro usb cord...


Your Fire should have come with a Micro USB cable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Your Fire should have come with a Micro USB cable.


No, it doesn't. It comes with a charger that uses the micro USB port, but it's got the plug end hard wired to it. It's not the cute switchable kind like with the eInk Kindles.

BUT, the one that comes with other Kindles will work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> well that makes sense...now I have to goto best buy and buy a Micro usb cord...
> 
> I assume that I do not have to have Easy Installer on my computer just on the fire...
> 
> ...


Bob, you should be able to do it wirelessly, see my earlier post.

Betsy



Betsy the Quilter said:


> As an existing dropbox user, I think I just navigated to the Dropbox page on my Fire, logged in, went to their android app page, and then clicked on the "download" button for the android app and it downloaded. Then, go to notifications (tap the top of the Fire) and find the downloaded notification, tap it and install. I think....
> 
> The keys are to have an existing account and then go to the page on their site with the dropbox app.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Betsy,  I tried doing it your way and every time I pressed the download button it came with a message that the file wasn't part of the Amazon Android collection and wouldn't let me do anything.  That's why I used the method I described and it worked for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just did as Betsy described and it worked perfect and easy. I didn't have to plug anything into the fire and I didn't even have to use that Easy Installer for this. 

How easy was this, my first sideload


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Betsy, I tried doing it your way and every time I pressed the download button it came with a message that the file wasn't part of the Amazon Android collection and wouldn't let me do anything. That's why I used the method I described and it worked for me.


Joan--

Hmmm....were you using the Dropbox link or another site? Interestiing. I'll need to try it on another Fire.  Maybe I need to open my brother's Fire before I give it to him, LOL!

Seriously though...given the conflicting reports, I would try it first wirelessly, Bob, as that should be the easiest. If that doesn't work, if you have the problems Joan had, then the wire is an option. Use the link in my post to go to the Dropbox.

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Betsy,  I thought I was using the Dropbox website from Fire.  The reason I emailed it to myself was to not have to use the USB connection.  I did the emailing from within Fire back to the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joan,



As I'm a total noob as far as Android devices and sideloading, I don't know why it wouldn't work for you.  I was kind of surprised how easy it was...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A think that hasn't been mentioned in the last few posts. . .you need to have set the Fire so that it will accept apps from "unknown sources". . . .at least, I would think you'd have to do so to d/l directly from a website. . . . .


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Betsy's way is how I did it also.  I did set up my dropbox account on my desktop first, then logged into dropbox on my Fire and downloaded the file.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A think that hasn't been mentioned in the last few posts. . .you need to have set the Fire so that it will accept apps from "unknown sources". . . .at least, I would think you'd have to do so to d/l directly from a website. . . . .


Good point, Ann, thanks for reminding us of that!

Betsy


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I found this web page the other day with instructions on installing Dropbox. The only thing I'd add is that once Dropbox is installed, go back to settings and turn off the "Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources" slider.

Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merging this with our existing Dropbox thread which has more info about Dropbox....

Thanks, William!

Betsy


----------

